# water conditioner for aquatic turtles?



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i picked up a pair of snappers and i'm wondering if i need to condition their water like i would for fish. we don't condition the RES water and theyve been growing like weeds. not sure if the serpentinas require any special care.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Generally it's a good idea to remove chlorine/chmoramine from the water for any turtle.

Damage can be done slowly over time, as well.

They won't up and die like fish might though.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

yea, you should be using it for the res as well as the new additions. Nothing aquatic likes chlorine. Although they might survive it, its not ideal.


----------

